# Cyclocross bike for adventure racing



## Tim58degrees (9 Feb 2010)

I am looking for advice on a good bike for using for adventure racing, we are doing the Rat Run Series but will also be taking part in more off road try races as well
Thanks


----------



## jpembroke (9 Feb 2010)

This really depends on the terrain but I doubt a cross bike is the answer. I race cross, to which a cross bike is ideally suited (obviously) but I've also done the Hell of North Cotswolds on it and I doubt I'd ever use a cross bike for that event again. It copes with the climbs just fine but when it comes to the downhills everyone on mountain bikes just flies past. The lack of any suspension means that you get seriously battered on the rough stuff and, of course, the brakes are cr*p. After a couple of hours it just hurts.


----------



## Tim58degrees (9 Feb 2010)

The race is mostly on canal towpaths and over parkland. There is not really any significant MTB sections. There are road significant road sections which is why we felt a cross would be a good choice.

A double winner of the Hebridean Challenge did the race on a cross and he was significantly in front of the rest of the field.


----------



## jpembroke (9 Feb 2010)

Fair enough then, sounds like a cross bike may be a good option. When you said adventure racing I had images of triathlons across the alps. Just bear in mind: they're not the most comfortable of bikes off road and long downhills on them are tough. However, they are quick over tarmac and grass, which is what they are designed for.


----------



## Tim58degrees (9 Feb 2010)

Good on tarmac and grass perfect, I guess we are looking for a mid-level bike?


----------



## palinurus (9 Feb 2010)

What sort of budget?


----------



## palinurus (9 Feb 2010)

Just been having a look at that Rat Run thing, sort of urban multisport event- looks interesting.

If you get a 'cross bike you can race 'cross next season...


----------



## Tim58degrees (10 Feb 2010)

I think our budget would be the £600-£1000 mark, the Rat Runs are a good laugh and a good event. Quite like the idea of a few 'cross events next year what would some good events to do in Scotland as I live in the Outer Hebrides?


----------



## Dave5N (12 Feb 2010)

You have some seriously talented advisors as neighbours, Tim. Ask around.

JPembroke is right. Cross bikes are for cross. Sometimes they suit other stuff, but that isn't on purpose.


----------



## Dave5N (12 Feb 2010)

Having said that, I'll do HONC on a cross bike this year again for the third time. What you lose on the downs you make up on the ups.


----------

